

Google Now for Google's Homepage in Testing - jpalomaki
http://googlesystem.blogspot.fi/2013/04/google-now-desktop-homepage-tested.html

======
ljoshua
Some of the screenshots hark back to the good ol' days of homepages like
iGoogle or Yahoo's customizable homepage. It's been a while since I ever had
my browser go to one page when I start it up or open a new tab, so I'm
guessing the integration would only be a complement to the main browser/card
integration.

------
chris_mahan
Too bad for google I use duck duck go now.

~~~
psbp
No one cares.

~~~
mrtksn
duck duck go cares. they are small but with constant traffic increases.

honestly, it is the only search engine that gives me motives to use something
other than google.

~~~
psbp
I know what duckduckgo is. It's antithetical to the concept of Google Now, so
I'm not sure why it's relevant.

